# "Rumor" has it Riley & Monte are getting a new brother.



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

We are delighted and VERY excited to share that Rumor (Bellatak Hints of Romance) will be joining our family. I have only cried twice today so far LOL Some of you already know Rumor was one of my picks from day 1. I can not believe how lucky we are that he choose us by growing up to be exactly what we were looking for in a puppy. Words can not express how thankful we are to Kathy and the Bellatak family for this little guy. We are hoping to bring Rumor home the first weekend in June.

View attachment 30212


View attachment 30213


View attachment 30214


View attachment 30215


----------



## Me+Sydney (Mar 5, 2010)

Congratulations - he looks like an absolute doll! Have fun!!!

(And I love that carrier!)


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am so excited for you and the boys. Rumor is just as lucky as they are. I just know you are going to be on pins and needles over the next few weeks. It will just mean Kathy will have to send even more pics and videos!!!  Congrats to all involved!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

woooo!! great news, Leeann!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations little buddy! You are going to a wonderful home where I know you'll be deeply loved and cared for! Leeann, I'm so happy for you! You've waited so long for the perfect little guy and THIS IS THE ONE! :dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Congrats guy!!

Ryan


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Congratulations. Way too exciting. A lucky lady you are and what a lucky little guy to be joining your family.


----------



## KarmaKat (Feb 19, 2010)

Leeann: Congrats! Very, very cute puppy and cute name too.

Allison, that carrier caught my eye too! Anyone know the brand?


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Congrats!!! He's super cute.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Sometimes you just have to love a rumor. What a cutie!! The time will come before you know it. If I could, I'd twitch my nose and make it happen right now. Congrats!!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

KarmaKat said:


> Leeann: Congrats! Very, very cute puppy and cute name too.
> 
> Allison, that carrier caught my eye too! Anyone know the brand?


It looks like Celltei http://store.celltei.com/totebasic.html They have great bags!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Love the name! He is sooooooooooooo cute! Now, you have 3 flavors!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

So adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

good buddy said:


> It looks like Celltei http://store.celltei.com/totebasic.html They have great bags!


That's it, thank you Christy. We sent the bag out to Kathy so once our puppy was chosen he could get use to it a little for his trip home.


----------



## Sox (Jan 29, 2010)

Congratulations, Leeann! He's just adorable! You must be so excited !


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Congratulations Leeann!!! He's absolutely adorable. Kodi and I can't wait to meet him!


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

LOVE black and white puppies!!! Congrats! He is beeee-u-ti-ful!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Leeann, I'm so happy for you. He is absolutely fabulous! Kathy, we need more pictures.


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Congratulations, Leeann -- he's a beautiful little guy, and very lucky in his new home! Jane


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

I feel like the lucky one! <grin> How awesome that Rumor fit the bill for Leeann and her crew. I know that Rumor will be loved unconditionally for his entire life. Plus, I know I will have ALL of you helping me to bug HER for pictures!!!! Can't wait to see you Leeann.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Congratulations Leeann, what a cute, cute, cutie, love his name!:wof::wof: 
Riley & Monte will love having a little brother to pull their ears and tug their tails.


----------



## KarmaKat (Feb 19, 2010)

good buddy said:


> It looks like Celltei http://store.celltei.com/totebasic.html They have great bags!


Christy, Thank you very much for the link. I have been searching for a better carrier and these look very nice.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Kathy said:


> I feel like the lucky one! <grin> How awesome that Rumor fit the bill for Leeann and her crew. I know that Rumor will be loved unconditionally for his entire life. Plus, I know I will have ALL of you helping me to bug HER for pictures!!!! Can't wait to see you Leeann.


Good thinking Kathy!!!!!ound:ound:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations Leeann, Rumor is a doll!!!! I love his name and his markings are soooo pretty!!! Now why did I think you were going to get a little girl?????


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I thought this was just a RUMOR!

Yipee Leeann! I'm so glad you have chosen each other.

xxoox


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

That's so exciting Leann! Congrats!!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Finally! We now know who will be coming home in that bag. Congrats, so cute.


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

An adorable name and the best close up ever!  Can't wait to see him as he grows.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Leeannn!!!! how did I miss this til today!!! How perfect! Oh I wish you were picking him up this week so I could meet him at the play date! but it will be fun for Ry and Monte to have one last fling before they have a little brother to look after.

you are my hero! 

and thank you Kathy. I get to watch a Bellatak puppy grow up in person.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations! We want more pictures of Rumor! Can't wait to see all the three boys together.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

IWABP!!! So when will he get to fly in his new bag?


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

LeeAnn,
Congragulations on your beautiful new puppy!!! He is a very lucky boy!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations! I'm so happy for you! :biggrin1:


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

LeeAnn - I'm so happy for you! He is very seriously CUTE! Can't wait until you're posting LOTS OF PICS so we can all watch him grow! I missed this post until today too! Posts seem to ZIP off the front page so quickly!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

:whoo: We are so happy for you and Brad! Rumor is a beautiful boy and I know he will have the time of his life with you two and Ry and Monte. Seriously though, you are going to need a girl at some point, Leeann!!  

I hope I get to meet this little boy one day. He is adorable!


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Just adorable -- congratulations!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Rumor has it Leeann is lucky I don't live in the States anymore! I love him and he will fit right in with my, eeeh I mean *your* two handsome boys. :biggrin1:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations! He is adorable!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Congrats! What a beautiful boy


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh. my. gosh!!! Leeann, he is *Adorable* with a capital A! As you know, I'm pretty partial to black and white partis. And I love his name! Riley and Monte are so lucky to have such a cute little brother. I hope I get to see you and Rumor when you pick him up. Are you coming to the HCNC playdate at Susan's on June 5?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

This is so exciting for you Leeann, I told someone a few weeks ago I wish I was in the market for a puppy so I could contact Kathy. He is really cute and I know your boys will love him.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I just noticed-does he have ticking?? I love love love the little spots and color variations like that.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

MaddiesMom said:


> Oh. my. gosh!!! Leeann, he is *Adorable* with a capital A! As you know, I'm pretty partial to black and white partis. And I love his name! Riley and Monte are so lucky to have such a cute little brother. I hope I get to see you and Rumor when you pick him up. Are you coming to the HCNC playdate at Susan's on June 5?


I am hoping to join in all the fun, that is the weekend I am planning on picking Rumor up :whoo:



Pixiesmom said:


> I just noticed-does he have ticking?? I love love love the little spots and color variations like that.


you know I noticed that also in the last few photo's and I keep forgetting to ask Kathy, we get chatting about so many other things and it totally slips my mind.


----------



## suzanne0202 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Rumor's other brother *

Hi Leeann,

I've been reading the forum for a while but haven't posted anything until today. I was so excited to see your post about Rumor! On Saturday I'm going to Sacramento to pick up Keeper (Belltak Romance to Remember) Rumor's litter mate! I'm so excited! I get the crying thing. Ever since I saw the first pictures of Queenie's litter I started tearing up. They are all so special. Like you, Keeper was one of the one's I had hoped might be coming home with me from the start. I sent emails early on to Kathy saying that I was falling in love with Keeper (even though I had no idea if he would end up coming home with me or not)! My friends are wondering what's going on with me because I keep tearing up and they know that's pretty rare for me. This little Keeper has definitely got my heart! And, I must admit...so does Kathy. I'm so thankful that I found her and that she was the one that raised my little guy. I can't say enough good things about her. I'm very grateful and very excited!

And not to leave out the other little one that has my heart....Milo! He's my 17 Month old Havanese who's going to be a big brother to Keeper. He is a real special little one and I am very excited that one of Kathy's puppies is going to be his little brother.

Here are some pics of Keeper (Kathy...if you're reading this and would like to send more pictures of Keeper that would be super okay with me..LOL):



















I'M IN LOVE!!!!!

Off to get things ready for the newest member of our family!

Suzanne & Mr. Milo


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations Suzanne!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome Suzanne & Milo and CONGRATULATIONS on Keeper, his is such a cutie. I hope you are not doing absent minded things like me as well, today I was driving to the store and went right past the street I needed to take.....

I look forward to hearing and seeing some pictures of Keeper's homecoming.

p.s. if you happen to sneak any pictures of Rumor when you are visiting please share 

And while we wait Kathy you are more than welcome to post as many puppy pictures as you want hehehe.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Yay Leeann! I'm so glad you're coming to the HCNC playdate and I get to meet you and Rumor! Congratulations on getting Keeper, Suzanne. Both you and Leeann are lucky, lucky girls! I can see why your minds are elsewhere with those cuties about to be added as loving family members. How exciting!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Suzanne, I am glad you were able to figure out how to post on the forum and share your exciting news. Thank you for such kind words about me, that brought tears to my eyes! Keeper is a lover, but then really all 7 of these puppies are that way. I know Keeper will be great for you and Milo. Becki emailed me and she is soooo excited too you are getting Keeper next weekend. 

Someone asked about ticking on Rumor. Yes, he has some ticking on his front feet/legs. Both Queenie and Vallee have ticking spots on their skin, but doesn't coincide with their coloring really. 

I will try to take pictures this week. Being sick has prevented me from getting anything done this weekend that I had planned to do. I did however get 2 more groomed today, but now am exhausted again!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Leeann, I am so excited that you and Rumor will get to enjoy HCNC playdate. You will have a fantastic time at Susan and Steve's. 

Suzanne, welcome and congratulations! Look forward to seeing Keeper's pictures.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Suzanne- Welcome! Glad we will get to see Keeper grow up (you do know it is a requirement to share many pictures right???)


----------



## suzanne0202 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Thanks for the welcome and "rules" of the forum LOL*

Thanks for all of the congrats and welcomes!

Leeann...Yes...I am absolutely doing absent minded things! I was going to a Havanese gathering today and decided not to because I have too much work I really need to get done. LOL..but I can't tell you what I have done other than Keeper stuff. LOL

Amanda...thanks for the welcome and yes...I think I'm beginning to understand about how important pics are. LOL An unnamed breeder (we all know and love) suggested we might want to add the following to the puppy buying contract:

_Buyer agrees to send pictures of Dog bi-monthly for the life of the Dog. 1 month out of the year will be allowed to be missed for life events, ie death, vacation, but must resume after that. If this part of the contract is broken, then Seller has the right to whip the Buyer 1000 times with a wet noodle._

LOL LOL LOL

Kathy.....take care of yourself and feel mucho better. You're a gr'ma now!!! Again!!!!

Milo's Mom & Keeper's mom to be!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!! Adorable, just adorable. I am just green with envy. 

Lot and lots of pictures required. Kathy feel better.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Congratulations Leann! Rumor is adorable. You'll be the envy of the town with 3 such beautiful boys. I love the name Rumor!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Suzanne, congratulations on getting Keeper, Rumor's sibling. How cool is that? :rockon: He is gorgeous, as is Milo in your avatar. Lucky gal.


----------



## suzanne0202 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks Marj!

Yes..I am very lucky to have Milo and Keeper on the way. I'm very excited. Who knows..maybe Rumor & Keeper could become paw-pals. <grin>

Yes...Milo is my Avatar. He's about 5 months old in that pic. He's 17 months old now.

I love your Gandhi quote. It is so true.

Have a fabulous week everyone!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

suzanne0202 said:


> LOL An unnamed breeder (we all know and love) suggested we might want to add the following to the puppy buying contract:
> 
> _Buyer agrees to send pictures of Dog bi-monthly for the life of the Dog. 1 month out of the year will be allowed to be missed for life events, ie death, vacation, but must resume after that. If this part of the contract is broken, then Seller has the right to whip the Buyer 1000 times with a wet noodle._


Well, I for one happen to think this "un-named breeder" has come up with a great idea! Although, I would also add; "Buyer must pay all expenses for Seller & friend to travel to Buyers home to fulfill the contract of the whipping." Yes, that works.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Ho hum, I guess I don't hav to worry about fulfilling my part of the contract. Gr'ma get's constant updates from Gabby!
Welcome Suzanne. Keeper's a keeper for sure!! But Rumor, well he's a rumor!
xxoox to all.......


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Leeann, I'm so very excited for you, and envious, too! Congrats!

And, welcome to Suzanne, too! You live up my way--maybe one day I'll get to meet one of Kathy's puppies in person! That would be so cool! Congrats to you, too!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What an adorable boy! I can hardly wait to see pictures of him with his new brothers. I know the waiting is hard!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats Leeann with your beautiful Bellatak puppy Rumor! He is simply gorgeous!

Congrats Suzanne on your beautiful Bellatak puppy Keeper! He is so cute!

I think you both are VERY VERY lucky indeed!:thumb:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Congratulations, Suzanne! Keeper is absolutely adorable.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Congratulations Leeann!!!!


----------



## Carfra (Apr 10, 2010)

Leeann, congratulations on your new addition. He is as cute as can be. I am very envious..love the boys and love his coloring. Best of luck with him. Carol..the puppy hunter.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations, Suzanne! Keeper is definitely a "keeper"


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Julie said:


> Congrats Leeann with your beautiful Bellatak puppy Rumor! He is simply gorgeous!
> 
> Congrats Suzanne on your beautiful Bellatak puppy Keeper! He is so cute!
> 
> I think you both are VERY VERY lucky indeed!:thumb:


my sentiments exactly.


----------



## Kathy Berrena (Feb 24, 2008)

Leeann,

Been off the Forum for a bit, tied up with family stuff. I am sooooooooo excited for you. I know you have been waiting a long time for this "addition" to your family. Fun times are ahead for you.

Kathy

Bella, Lucy & Ethel


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Congrats! He is toooooooo cute!!!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Congratulations Leeann. I'm so excited for you (and Brad, Riley & Monte). I can't wait to meet Rumor, he's adorable. 

Welcome Suzanne, Milo and Keeper.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I am getting over excited I even started packing Rumor's care pack for his trip home and we still have over a week to go.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

It's okay if you are over excited...you're entitled. I love his little goodies.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, love the goodies. You're as bad as I am. I can't wait to hear and see more. Getting closer.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I pretty excited for you Leeann!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Leeann said:


> I am getting over excited I even started packing Rumor's care pack for his trip home and we still have over a week to go.


:whoo::whoo:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Leeann said:


> I am getting over excited I even started packing Rumor's care pack for his trip home and we still have over a week to go.


I think it's sweet! Very exciting!


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Awwww, Leeann, that lil teddy bear is too cute! 

I emailed Kathy earlier today and told her how amazingly mature Pauly looks and I was sure he was ready to come home.....NOW!!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

There's no such thing as "over excited" when you've been waiting this long, Leeann! Go for it!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Jane we will just have to sneak Pauly into BJ's carrier on the 5th, Kathy will never know.


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Leeann said:


> Jane we will just have to sneak Pauly into BJ's carrier on the 5th, Kathy will never know.


Works for me! We'll just have to make sure Kathy doesn't get wind of the plan. I'm sure we can rely on Carole to distract her, right, Carole???


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Leeann said:


> I am getting over excited I even started packing Rumor's care pack for his trip home and we still have over a week to go.


Looks great! BTW, no need for the water dish, have that covered in your Bellatak Bag.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

tabby2 said:


> Works for me! We'll just have to make sure Kathy doesn't get wind of the plan. I'm sure we can rely on Carole to distract her, right, Carole???


LOL, Carole will distract me long enough to put Pauly in HER bag before leaving for the airport!! LOLOLOL


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Kathy said:


> LOL, Carole will distract me long enough to put Pauly in HER bag before leaving for the airport!! LOLOLOL


That's good Kathy. You just go right on thinking that and then when you get back from the airport try and figure out which one(s) are missing, hehehe.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I can't believe I missed this! Congratulations...he is a STUNNINGLY sexy lil' stud, absolutely adorable!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am soo excited for you Leeann. I know you have wnated to add a third for a long time. I am sure he wont be spoiled or anything!!!!! Cant wait to see pics of him with the boys.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

*Rumor meets his new Mommy*

Here are some pictures of Leeann and Rumor's first meeting. It was precious!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug:*Thanks Kathy! Congratulations Leeann!!*
I love the second shot! :grouphug:
PS-Kathy your house looks great!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Awww, I love the pictures! Congrats Leeann and Rumor!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Awww! He's so sweet and Leeann looks incredibly happy. Congratulations Leeann, can't wait to hear all about him and his trip home to meet his brothers.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Oh what wonderful pictures! I love them. Congratulations Leann.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Awww...you guys look so happy together already! I'm looking forward to Monte/Riley/Rumor pics too


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

How adorable! Thank you for sharing those photos, Kathy. It looks like a match made in heaven. Congratulations again, Leeann and Rumor!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Such adorable pictures. Congratulations on your new baby boy. You look so incredibly happy. Looks like Rumor is telling you he loves you too. I love the second picture. Touching.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Congratulations. He is a doll and you both look so very happy. I know you will have lots of fun times with that cutie.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Aww, adorable pictures. Thanks for posting, Kathy! Look foward to seeing tons of pictures from Susan's get together too.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

I love that last picture!!! Thanks for the puppy fix.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

OMG-what great pictures-Leeann you are so lucky. 

I so want to add a puppy to my home-but the "kids" are standing firm that they need to be the only ones for a while.

Pat


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yipeee! Thanks for posting Kathy. Leeann, I can't wait to meet him and see how monte and Ry and he together.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Awww, cute pictures!! 
I would love a puppy, (who wouldn't) but alas there is a gigantic "No Canine Vacancy" sign at my house. I can't see it but my girls insist it is here.


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

What wonderful pix! Pretty clear from the photos that Rumor has already decided that you're his, Leeann!!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

What a great first meeting! I can tell it went perfectly, couldn't have gone any better. Look how Rumor is already in love with his new mama. I'm so happy for you! :hug:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh how cute! Thanks for snapping a few pixs for us Kathy!

Leeann --you and Pauly look like a perfect match! I think you both are already smitten with each other (and a few of the other puppies as well!) :wink: Look at that little one with the sable spots trying to sneak the first kiss! (in picture 1)


----------



## pacehavi (Oct 20, 2008)

Wonderful! I love pic #3. It looks like Leann is smitten and Rumor's saying 'yippee!'


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

LOVE LOVE LOVE the new pics! Thanks for posting these Kathy! LEANN- CONGRATULATIONS! Can't wait to see pics of all three of your pups together


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Love the second pic! This is a match made in heaven!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you everyone and Kathy for posting some pictures, i promise I will have more on Monday once we are home and settled.

I am soooooooo in love with Rumor already and Carole said last night after watching us together he is in love already also


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I am GFETE seeing you with your new little guy. He is adorable! Can't wait to see all 3 of your boys together.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Love Love Love the pics!!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Rumor looks like a really sturdy little guy,absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Can't wait for the group photos.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Leeann said:


> I am soooooooo in love with Rumor already and Carole said last night after watching us together he is in love already also


It looks like he adored you right from photo 2 girl!!!!!!!!!:eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

:clap2: Brad must be pretty excited about meeting his new boy!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm still on the west coast too! I can't wait for a chance to meet Rumor once you and he get home, Leeann! He looks absolutely precious!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

It was fun seeing Leeann and Rumor together in person today. I hope someone has pictures to share.

Karen, where on the west coast are you?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> It was fun seeing Leeann and Rumor together in person today.


Agreed! I saw lots and lots of kissing going on!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, those pictures are incredible. I would have to agree about the mutual love at first sight. I love his tail curl. Cute, cute, cute!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Yep, its a perfect match! It was so great to meet Leeann (*finally!*) and her darling little boy at the HCNC playdate today. Rumor is a cutie patootie. Leeann is going to have so much fun with him! Have a safe trip back, Leeann, and you better post lots of pictures of your awesome boy!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Rumor is an awesome boy!! Congrats again Leeann- it was nice seeing you today. Travel home safely and I am looking forward to seeing pics of him as he grows-


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I can't believe there aren't any more pictures!!! you ALL know the rules!!! I can't wait to meet him too Leeann.


----------



## Sox (Jan 29, 2010)

So happy for you Leeann!! Love the great pictures of the two of you!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

He's so handsome. Hope you have a great trip home. We're looking forward to meeting him too.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

He is beyond adorable! I know you are thrilled! Congrats again


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

love the pics, can't wait for more with you and your three boys leeann. kathy you're heart must have swelled to ten times its natural size when seeing how in love these two already are. congrats to you all.


----------



## suzanne0202 (Jan 11, 2009)

*I'm so excited for you!!!!*

Hi Leeann,

I"m so excited for you. It's been two weeks since I met Kathy, fell even more in love with "Keeper", and brought him home. I know what you are feeling!
I only wish it would have worked out that we could have picked them up at the same time!

Enjoy!

Suzanne


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Congrats!!!! Can't wait for pictures of your whole gang together. You both look so happy...I agree with all the others you can see the mutual love in your eyes.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I wish you all could have seen the two of them together. So, so, so bonded already! Watching Leeann with Rumor brought tears to my eyes. When Leeann and Rumor got out of the car for the plane trip Leeann was crying and when we drove away Kathy was crying too. Sad to see Rumor leave but wonderful tears of joy all around.
Gees, I love this!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Havtahava said:


> It was fun seeing Leeann and Rumor together in person today. I hope someone has pictures to share.
> 
> Karen, where on the west coast are you?


I'm in Seattle for a speaking engagement. (was in So Cal for the week before that visiting relatives). I'll be home late on Wednesday.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

mellowbo said:


> I wish you all could have seen the two of them together. So, so, so bonded already! Watching Leeann with Rumor brought tears to my eyes. When Leeann and Rumor got out of the car for the plane trip Leeann was crying and when we drove away Kathy was crying too. Sad to see Rumor leave but wonderful tears of joy all around.
> Gees, I love this!


Waaaa! I'm teary eyed too now! :Cry: How sweet.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I think me and Rumor are still trying to recover from our trip home, he is passed out sitting next to me right now.

We had a WONDERFUL first day together. I think the only time his tail has stopped wagging is when he is sleeping.

Here are a couple pictres from my trip, I have taken more from today but still need to download them.

View attachment 30745


View attachment 30746


View attachment 30747


----------



## Me+Sydney (Mar 5, 2010)

So. Much. Cuteness.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

He's absolutely precious, Leeann!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Wonderful pose on the rocks!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*Rumor has it ALL!!!!*

Leeann, Riley and Monte, were kind enough to invite me over for some "Rumored" puppy breath! all puppies are cute, but Rumor really IS perfect in every way. And his brothers are so good with him, and of course Leeann is in heaven. Dare I say....... I want one just like him.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Sweet pic! I want a rumor too!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Missy, so is it now IWAPJLR ?? Glad you got to meet Rumor in person and get your fill of puppy kisses.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

OH MY!! He looks and sounds absolutely perfect! Congratulations!! I want one too!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Evye's Mom said:


> IWAPJLR


LOL!! I love it!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy thank you so much for coming over to visit, Rumor say's thank you for his new toy even though Ry keeps trying to steal it from him but he thinks that is the perfect oportunity to jump on his big brother.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I have been slacking updating pictures on the forum so here are some more of Rumor's first couple of day's home. He is such a good puppy, we have not had one accident in the house (touch wood) and he is catching on to everything so fast. We feel truly blessed to have him in our family.

So cute 
View attachment 30798


Come get me Rumor
View attachment 30799


Wahoooo
View attachment 30800


RLH with Monte 
View attachment 30801


Riley fell asleep watching over his brother
View attachment 30802


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

The pics of the boys together are great. Keep em coming, Leeann!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:whoo:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Leeann, I am so happy for you and Brad, as you know. Rumor sounds like a gem and I think your boys are wonderful for not freaking out! But then, it's how you raised them, so good job momma!  

LOVE the pictures!! Missy, I KNEW you'd want one too after seeing him. How could you not?


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Leeann, great pictures! I am so happy for you! It looks like Rumor is the perfect fit for you and the boys!!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Aww what cute pics - congratulations!! Rumor is so darn cute!!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Missy, did you feel his awesome coat? He really is perfect!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

It's fun seeing him with his new brothers.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Cute....cute....cute. They all look so adorable together. I am so happy for you that their all getting on so well.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

he looks perfect!!! You got really lucky!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh Leeann....too, too cute! I love all the pictures, but the one of Riley sleeping right next to Rumor just melts my heart. I'm so glad I got a chance to meet you while you were here and to meet your adorable little boy.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Awww, great photos Leeann. They all look like they are having such fun.


----------



## pacehavi (Oct 20, 2008)

Oh it looks like they are having a blast! So cute. Glad he's the perfect addition to your family!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Rumor is one beautiful puppy! Congratulations again. Wonderful pictures.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

What a wonderful fun time for you all. I love the pic of Ry sleeping by Rumor *sigh*


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh it all looks so perfect! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Carole, I did feel his coat, I felt his structure, I felt his kisses, and I felt him snuggle his head into my neck. He is truly a perfect pup on all counts. Rumor just has this soundness I cannot describe. He is solid without being heavy and graceful beyond imagination. But you know this, because you have Gabby. I am so happy for Leeann, Ry and Monte. Such a wonderful boy deserves a wonderful pack. 

IWAPJLR!(someday)


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Hmmm, me thinks Missy needs one too, lol!!! xxoox


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

mellowbo said:


> Hmmm, me thinks Missy needs one too, lol!!! xxoox


Hmmmmm? any left Kathy? Carole will pick up and deliver to Boston for me LOL

careful before you answer, if you have one left anything like Rumor I may hav to hav it! (I would even take another boy)


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

It is wonderful to see all your boys enjoying with each other, Leeann. I am very happy happy for all of you.


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Love, love, love the photos! They all look soooo happy -- and I think you still have that big smile on your face, Leeann, that you had out here!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

ADORABLE!!! Congrats!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

love love love this thread.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Missy said:


> Hmmmmm? any left Kathy? Carole will pick up and deliver to Boston for me LOL
> 
> careful before you answer, if you have one left anything like Rumor I may hav to hav it! (I would even take another boy)


Yup, I'll bring it! Been wanting to meet you in person forever!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Catching up with this thread filled my heart with joy. I'm so happy for you Leeann.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

What great pictures Leeann! Missy---you lucky girl! 

Did I miss it somewhere that you are keeping the name Rumor?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

DH and I had a wedding in the Boston area this weekend and we stopped by Leean's house to check out Rumor and to meet Riley and Monte too! They are all three adorable and wonderful dogs! Rumor is a happy-go-lucky little guy and Riley and Monte are sweethearts. We loved getting to know all three of them. Thanks Leeann for letting us come by! 

I did get some shots, but not as many as I would have liked to. I thought it was going to be a nice day and we'd be outside but as it turns out it was raining and wet and we had to stay in. Without my flash in hand (of course I had left that behind!) the pictures weren't as great, but I had a lot of fun shooting the three brothers! 

Sweet Monte









And his #1 obsession... the blue ball. Notice how intently he watches it!









Rumor playing with my hubby... I love the puppy playfulness!









Waiting for treats


















Bones are yummy!









Beautiful Riley









Yummy treats!









And a few more in the next post...


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Last few...

Handsome Rumor









Riley - Melt your heart cute









Everyone loves chest rubs!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

What a fun day it sounds like you all had. Glad you didn't let a little rain stop the fun. Wish I could have been there too. The pictures are great.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Awww...so nice to have a pro photographer hanging out with your boys. Great shots, Lina. Handsome boys, Leann.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Loved the pictures Lina. Loved the subjects Leeann.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Great pics  and glad you had a good time despite the weather!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Those pictures are sooo cute guys. I bet you all had a great time. Monte and Riley are such sweet boys and looks like there little brother is following in there paw prints.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Great pics, Carolina...the boys make a very handsome trio.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

How neat that you and Spencer could stop by and see Leeann and Brad and the boys. Great photos Lina! :clap2:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

What beautiful boys! So glad you were able to get together. Great pix Carolina!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Leeann - You have a beautiful family!!! Rumor is just a little doll, he's so perfect he almost looks like a toy.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

:hurt::hurt:

I can't see Carolina's posted pictures. I haven't changed any settings. Can some tech savvy members tell me what could be wrong? I can't see some of the signature pictures either!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Poornima said:


> :hurt::hurt:
> 
> I can't see Carolina's posted pictures. I haven't changed any settings. Can some tech savvy members tell me what could be wrong? I can't see some of the signature pictures either!


Post #164 try refreshing the page. They are great hoto:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

mintchip said:


> Post #164 try refreshing the page. They are great hoto:


Thanks, Sally! :hug:

Carolina, as always great pictures. Leeann, your boys are so gorgeous.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks for all the compliments on the pictures, but really it was all the boys. They are too cute to get bad pictures of!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh great shots!!!! I felt like I was right there with you.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Carolina the pictures turned out so great, Thank you! I was so happy you and Hubby were able to stop by and meet all 3 boys, I always think it is so fun actually meeting forum fur friends in person and having members meet my boys. I hope someday I can get to NY or you can come back with your 2 for a play date.

The first picture of Monte cracks me up, Carolina got to see how obsessed Monte is with his ball and this picture was taken after about 15 min of non stop ball throwing. He was so obsessed he was totally ignoring treat time LOL
As you can see Rumor is catching on real fast to behave for a treat, we still have a lot of work to do but he is catching on fast, of course that can be a little hard when you have Riley who is also just as crazed about getting a snack.


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Wow, absolutely gorgeous shots! All three are so beautiful!!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

How fun, Carolina! Awesome shots - the expressions that you captured are priceless.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Video of Rumor's first week home.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Cute, cute, cute!!! I love when Monte is running after his ball and Rumor just kept running back and forth with his toy thinking he was playing too. Nothing more fun than watching a bunch of Havs doing RLH! The ending was perfect, Rumor and Riley napping together. You have a wonderful family/pack.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Leeann that was soo much fun to watch. The boys love their little brother. Monte and his ball....wow too cute. I bet after all that running they sacked out for awhile. I was getting dizzy at the end of it too. Enjoy your boys. Give them all belly rubs from us here.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

That was the best!!I loved watching them play and chase,and it shows everyone how dogs and puppies play together in a good way,just a bit of rough and tumble and a little growl to show what is acceptable behaviour so Rumor learns what his brothers will put up with.He really does look like a great little fellow,and Riley and Monte are gorgeous,you really are very lucky lady!!


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

The FUN of three HAVS!!! When one is resting the other two take over and then all of a sudden three RLH!! Great fun to watch and I had a permanent smile on my face the whole time!! I was exhausted just watching them play...


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

What a great video! He sure does seem to fit right in with your family. I love RLH with 3 of them!!


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh, that's terrific! My favorite part is where Rumor is running back and forth with Monte when Monte is fetching the ball -- you can tell Rumor is convinced that he's got that game down! Too cute, and they already look like they've all bonded. 

Great job!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

There are so many things to love about Rumor. But I LOVE his little butt! IWAPJLR!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Oh what fun to watch! :rockon: You have three lovely Havs Leann. (Have I told you how jealous I am?)


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Missy said:


> There are so many things to love about Rumor. But I LOVE his little butt! * IWAPJLR*!


Me too! ound:
IWAPJLR---- any left Kathy?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

mintchip said:


> Me too! ound:
> IWAPJLR---- any left Kathy?


Hey, I asked first!!! any left Kathy?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy said:


> There are so many things to love about Rumor.  But I LOVE his little butt!  IWAPJLR!


Me too!!!!

Both me and DH are so in love with Rumor, he is such a good puppy and is fitting in wonderful with our family. I love watching how things change daily and all 3 boys are learning together.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Lina, what great pictures! Leeann, he really is loving his new family! Love your three boys!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Great pictures Lina. I love the video Leeann. Dave, Josh and I loved watching them play. It made us all laugh. So glad to hear everyone's getting along.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Soooo cute. I love the pretend fetching


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Loved the video and the pictures! The boys look so good together! Monte is adorable with that blue ball and I love his little feet happily tap tapping while he waits for you to throw the ball.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

congrats. Adorable. And I can't believe you cut Riley's hair! He looks adorable!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

"Cute, cute, cute!!! I love when Monte is running after his ball and Rumor just kept running back and forth with his toy thinking he was playing too."

OMG I couldn't agree more...the whole fetch sequence is to die for cute!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Leeann said:


> Me too!!!!
> 
> Both me and DH are so in love with Rumor, he is such a good puppy and is fitting in wonderful with our family. I love watching how things change daily and all 3 boys are learning together.


Well, you never know Missy and Sally! <grin>


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Carolina, omg, what great shots! I just love them all. Riley has such a gorgeous coat and so much energy. I'm sure Rumor has met his match! lol Monte looking up at the ball is a great picture. That boy can play 'til your arms fall off!  

How nice that you guys got a chance to visit. Lucky !


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Leeann, that was the most enjoyable video to watch! 

Monte is just adorable with his blue ball - so funny to watch Rumor play his own version of fetch. I envy your large grassy area - they can really get up to top speed and get a good run in! I looks like Rumor is fitting in perfectly and that you are all having a ton of fun!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Kathy, Sally and I would like pictures of the "you never know." Mandy perhaps? she was my fav. (until I met rumor.)


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Missy said:


> Kathy, Sally and I would like pictures of the "you never know." Mandy perhaps? she was my fav. (until I met rumor.)


 Kathy I'll be right over with my camera hoto:


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Leeann, I'm so excited for you. Rumour is adorable and looks like he is fitting in so well!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I love the video, Leeann! Rumor is so dang cute playing "fetch" alongside Monte :biggrin1: Gosh, you've got to feel so blessed to have had him come in and fit so nicely into your pack.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh!!!!! The video is just too cute. They're all so full of energy. Thanks for sharing some of your fun!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Leeann, I even made EJ watch Rumor fetch, twice!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

What a great video. Don't you just wish you could freeze them at this age? Rumor looks like he has no fear of anything, and feels right at home fitting in nicely. What a beautiful pack you have!


----------

